# Chapel Motorhomes single traveller



## RogerV (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm a solo traveller so didn't need the double bed that is Vince's standard design. Due to two less than perfect legs and a head that doesn't work as well as I'd like, I also didn't want to have to be setting up boards etc to go to bed nor fishing about in a top box I couldn't reach.

I gave him an idea of what I wanted and this is what he came up with. There is a sink with a single burner hob as an integral unit.














I've now installed a leisure battery under the rear of the bunk and Vince kindly connected a wire from the car battery so that I could put in a split charge relay. I'd previously found some car lighter type sockets, two in a surface mounting plate, and a variant with USB sockets; Vince fitted these for me and put wiring in place ready to be connected.

I've only managed one night in it so far, but it works.


----------



## QFour (Jun 14, 2015)

Only comment I would make is about the gas bottle. I do hope that there are some holes in the bottom of the locker to outside in case you get a leak. Not sure it would pass a habitation survey if it's not.

..

Apart from that it looks really great. Hope you get plenty of use out of it.

..


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks really nice, only one night so far ? As you get used to it and sorting stuff out, where stuff goes and good easy non fridge food etc, it gets more fun and relaxing. Good weather and you won't want to come home, believe me it happens. Just repacking my van for another excursion tomorrow. I've noticed after a short while out I tend to meander, not anywhere specific and don't always end up at my "final destination" it's the best way. Good luck Roger and get out there and explore.


----------



## RogerV (Jun 14, 2015)

User1 said:


> Only comment I would make is about the gas bottle. I do hope that there are some holes in the bottom of the locker to outside in case you get a leak. Not sure it would pass a habitation survey if it's not...



Yes, fear not, there's a good size hole in the floor.


----------



## RogerV (Jun 14, 2015)

CAL said:


> I've noticed after a short while out I tend to meander, not anywhere specific and don't always end up at my "final destination" it's the best way.



I'm gradually tweaking it. 

My recent trip came about 'cos I had to make a delivery in London. I neither needed to nor felt like coming home so I sort of closed my eyes and stabbed at the map. A very few hours later and I was on the Isle of Wight


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2015)

unless it already is on tax book as camper then you may be in trouble as its required to have two burner stove and the bed must be 6 feet long.


----------



## Dezi (Jun 15, 2015)

As long as it suits your needs and you are happy with it then everything is sorted.

Dezi


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks a super van for one especially as it's all the transport you need as well, great van.


----------



## RogerV (Jun 15, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> unless it already is on tax book as camper then you may be in trouble as its required to have two burner stove and the bed must be 6 feet long.



It's on with DVLA as a motor camper. No quibbles.

Never mind DVLA, *I* need the bed to be more than six feet.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 16, 2015)

RogerV said:


> It's on with DVLA as a motor camper. No quibbles.
> 
> Never mind DVLA, *I* need the bed to be more than six feet.



lucky lad ,mine was the same but it all seems a lot of silly rules as once t/book changed you can do as you like. the government pay some twit squillins to make up daft regulations,any way good luck and health to wear looks fantastic.


----------



## sak (Jun 16, 2015)

If you set your sat nav to avoid motorways you find some lovely little villages etc. but not every time.


----------

